#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rückenschmerzen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
ich habe seit 3-4 Monaten Rückenschmerzen, im Bereich der Brustwirbelsäule. Bis vor paar Wochen war es nur paar Mal in der Nacht, vermutlich lag ich schief. Es waren wirklich starke Schmerzen wenn ich (tief) atme. Nach einigen Minuten waren sie dann weg.  
Seit 2-3 Wochen habe ich sehr oft Rückenschmerzen. In demselben Bereich, aber mehrmals am Tag. Dafür sind sie nicht soo stark und scheinen jetzt nichts mit dem Atmen zu tun zu haben. Ich arbeite am Computer und habe grundsätzlich Probleme mit dem Rücken, wenn ich schlecht sitze. Aber bisher hatte ich noch keine starken Schmerzen.  
Es ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich vor ca. 1 Monat beim Rennen auf dem Kiefer gefallen bin. Ich lag wirklich auf dem Boden, hatte die Knien komplett blau und auch am Oberschenkel? (Knochen links unten vom Magen) blau. Kann es sein, dass ich mir dabei irgendwie auch den Rücken verletzt habe und dass die Schmerzen damit zusammenhängen? Ich hatte mir am Kopf nichts gebrochen und eigentlich geht es mir schon längst ganz gut. Bis auf diesen Schmerzen, die jetzt gekommen sind... Oder sind es dieselben Schmerzen, die ich früher nachts hatte?  
Was kann ich dagegen tun?

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Du solltest dir einen Termin beim Orthopäden holen.
Ob deine jetztigen Beschwerden mit dem Unfall zusammenhängen, ist aus der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen, deiner Beschreibung nach, würde ich eher davon ausgehen, daß es keinen Zusammenhang gibt. 
Es könnten z.B. Blockaden in der BWS sein, aber wie gesagt, da mußt Du zum Orthopäden, es muß eine körperliche Untersuchung und Diagnostik gemacht werden, alles andere wäre wie wenn man eine Kristallkugel befragen würde.

----------

